# good advice



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

what advice would you give to someone who has just moved abroad for the first few weeks in your new home and country


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

My advice would be smth along the lines of 

Don't try to do it all at once, all at the same time, as quickly as possible

What I mean is that, personally I wouldn't try to import my UK car, make the curtains for my new house and try to settle the kids in a new school all at the same time. You may find that you have to do some crazy timetabling, but if you can, try to avoid it 'cos after all, the idea is that you've come here to enjoy life, not get burnt out, isn't it?


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Enjoy !!!!!


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

no kids villa furnished just the two of us


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Think of Batley on a cold rainy day, then go for a walk in the sunshine


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Expect the unexpected!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

rangitoto said:


> no kids villa furnished just the two of us


It wasn't supposed to be literal!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

As Spain is in so many respects like any other European country there's not really much to get used to.
Not like locating to, say Pakistan or Papua New Guineau.
The most important thing imo is to learn some basic Spanish, if you can't speak it already.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> As Spain is in so many respects like any other European country there's not really much to get used to.
> Not like locating to, say Pakistan or Papua New Guineau.
> The most important thing imo is to learn some basic Spanish, if you can't speak it already.


agreed

we spent a short (but too long for me) time living in the US before here - even given the language problems I had here at first, it seemed so much more 'foreign' there than here


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

rangitoto said:


> what advice would you give to someone who has just moved abroad for the first few weeks in your new home and country


Remember you aren't on holiday! There is a lot of bureaucracy and practical stuff to get through so make a big long list and every time you tick something off the list, reward yourselves with a trip to the beach or whatever.

Try some new item of Spanish food every day. Keep an open mind.

Learn the names of your local Spanish shopkeepers, barmen and waiters and always say something friendly when you see them, even if your Spanish isn't good. This will mark you out from the unbelievable number of foreigners who never bother to do this!


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Have a plan.
Better still, be prepared to be flexible or ditch the plan altogether, cos when moving over to Spain and living here on a daily basis, things rarely work out they way you intended.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Learn the names of your local Spanish shopkeepers, barmen and waiters and always say something friendly when you see them, even if your Spanish isn't good. This will mark you out from the unbelievable number of foreigners who never bother to do this!


Try to get on the road to integration as quickly as you can and do as Alca says - it is a very good start. When you walk up the street greet everyone you see "Hola, buenos días" (valid up to about 2-3pm) unless it is late afternoon or evening (before dark) when you would use "Hola, buenas tardes", or after dark when you would use "Hola, buenas noches". Don't know whether the OP speaks any Spanish at all or quite a bit, but others may read this thread. Frequently if you are just passing you will get a greeting of "Adios". Note that if you are in Andalucía, the final 's' is likely to be dropped. 

All I can say is it worked very well for me and even after only 2½ years, I feel fairly well integrated into the village unlike many others who have never bothered and then moved on, complaining that nobody wanted to know them.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

djfwells said:


> Have a plan.
> Better still, be prepared to be flexible or ditch the plan altogether, cos when moving over to Spain and living here on a daily basis, things rarely work out they way you intended.


I don't entirely agree. Make a GOOD robust plan and that may take several years of research to ensure that you get it right first time, it can work out expensive if you don't.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Look at the UK weather forecast.

Join local clubs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

Hepa said:


> Think of Batley on a cold rainy day, then go for a walk in the sunshine


Think of Bately, _regardless _of weather...


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> I don't entirely agree. Make a GOOD robust plan and that may take several years of research to ensure that you get it right first time, it can work out expensive if you don't.


I guess that would depend upon the individual and their needs. Not everyone needs several years of research. 

As someone with Project Management experience stretching nearly 30 years, I have to counter that most plans rarely match the delivery or conclusion. Plans have to be iterative and flexible. Making plans that are entirely set in stone are, ultimately, going to cause more problems as the outcome doesn´t match the expectations. Expectations need to managed, otherwise FUD (Fear, uncertainty and doubt) sets in. 

Everywhere is different and Spain is a veritble hotchpotch of different people, places and mindsets. 

Give yourself some goals that are SMART (Sensible, measurable, achievable, realistic and timely).

There is no point in giving yourself 1 month to learn the language, unless you´re gifted or a linguistic genius. 

Sensible things are going to be language, organising house etc.
Language is also measurable and achievable, so you can easily set yourself targets in terms of milestones. Likewise work and a whole raft of other things. 

I´m not suggesting this would work for you, as I don´t know you from Adam, but taking time to review your goals/expectations can never be a bad thing.

As I say, we all vary and some of us are better at some things than others and vice versa.

You will find some excellent advise from people here, but temper that with your own goals and expectations. Do what is right for you and your partner, but be flexible and review these goals/plans on a frequent basis.

I´ll get of me soapbox...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Yossa said:


> I guess that would depend upon the individual and their needs. Not everyone needs several years of research.


Project Management is so often a load of those round things that hang between the legs of the males of our species - I know I was one, too.

You *do* need lots of research if your plan is to be robust enough for you not to have to constantly revise it such as when you are looking to retire to another country, unless of course you are a former MP or Local Government Chief Officer and can afford to keep moving until you find the right place.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

Yet again Baldy, when someone either disagrees or adds to comments you´ve made, you simply take a swipe at them.

Poorly.

I merely stated the obvious, that not everyone is the same and not everyone would take the same approach.

You are confusing opinions with facts, something that you appear to do quite frequently. 

Likewise the childish swipes at other regulars on the forum, in the latter paragraph.

Is there a need for it? No. 

As for PM being balls, I suggest you have a word. 

PM is as much about risk mitigation as it is having a _robust _plan. It is all well and good having a robust plan, but things change. Sometimes that change will be welcomed and other times it will come from the left field and totally scupper things. Put simply, things _do _and _will _change. That, you need to be prepared for. Hence everyone´s comments about flexibility.

So, as I and others are _suggesting_ (not stating, Baldy, there´s a big difference) is that you make a plan that is suitable for _you _and _your _circumstances. After all, it´s your plan...

Be flexible with it. Be iterative with it. Be prepared to be wrong or get it wrong sometimes. 

Also, as with any plans, things will generally take longer and cost more than originally stated in your plan. 

Prepare for that.

Lastly, the most important bit of advice would be to get stuck into it and enjoy it. We all need dreams and aspirations and why the devil not.


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

yossa are you from batley


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

No, it was just a gag that was dying to be posted.

I did work in York for 2 years, so got to know Yorkshire quite well. 

Damn fine beer.


----------

